# Rock Splicer



## justadrywallguy

What is everyones opinion on Rock splicers? Do they preform as they say? Seems like a great idea as far as waste on rock.


----------



## DSJOHN

IVE USED THEM--GREAT IDEA--WORK THE COST INTO YOUR BID,ABOUT $3,50 a piece , after a few big ceilings with these there well worth the cost


----------



## RocknRoller

ButtBoard is what we use, same concept and about 3.50
big time saver and a flat wall too. Trim tex has em


----------



## Trim-Tex

New and improved ButtBoard

For the last 7 years our drywall splicer has been made from MDF and since last year all MDF only comes from china we had to do something. Our Trim-Tex Team was up to the challenge and now our new and improved Splicer is made from USA made OSB plywood and works even better because the screws start so much easier. And YES finishing a butt joint is just as easy as a taper joint!!!

So the first 20 contractors wanting to try our OSB ButtBoard will get a free 12pcs box. please PM me with your contact info & P# also a UPS deliverable address and your preferance of 48" long or 54" and we will ship ASAP

Joe


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Trim-Tex said:


> New and improved ButtBoard
> 
> For the last 7 years our drywall splicer has been made from MDF and since last year all MDF only comes from china we had to do something. Our Trim-Tex Team was up to the challenge and now our new and improved Splicer is made from USA made OSB plywood and works even better because the screws start so much easier. And YES finishing a butt joint is just as easy as a taper joint!!!
> 
> So the first 20 contractors wanting to try our OSB ButtBoard will get a free 12pcs box. please PM me with your contact info & P# also a UPS deliverable address and your preferance of 48" long or 54" and we will ship ASAP
> 
> Joe


 That's a stand-up offer,,,,, hope some of the younger bucks take ya up on it.

I'm the uncontested "OLD GEEZER",,,, Don't do much hanging anymore


----------



## mudslingr

Trim-Tex said:


> New and improved ButtBoard
> 
> For the last 7 years our drywall splicer has been made from MDF and since last year all MDF only comes from china we had to do something. Our Trim-Tex Team was up to the challenge and now our new and improved Splicer is made from USA made OSB plywood and works even better because the screws start so much easier. And YES finishing a butt joint is just as easy as a taper joint!!!
> 
> So the first 20 contractors wanting to try our OSB ButtBoard will get a free 12pcs box. please PM me with your contact info & P# also a UPS deliverable address and your preferance of 48" long or 54" and we will ship ASAP
> 
> Joe


Very nice ! :thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

Trim-Tex said:


> New and improved ButtBoard
> 
> For the last 7 years our drywall splicer has been made from MDF and since last year all MDF only comes from china we had to do something. Our Trim-Tex Team was up to the challenge and now our new and improved Splicer is made from USA made OSB plywood and works even better because the screws start so much easier. And YES finishing a butt joint is just as easy as a taper joint!!!
> 
> So the first 20 contractors wanting to try our OSB ButtBoard will get a free 12pcs box. please PM me with your contact info & P# also a UPS deliverable address and your preferance of 48" long or 54" and we will ship ASAP
> 
> Joe


Awwww yeah, you have been PM'd:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Trim-Tex said:


> New and improved ButtBoard
> 
> For the last 7 years our drywall splicer has been made from MDF and since last year all MDF only comes from china we had to do something. Our Trim-Tex Team was up to the challenge and now our new and improved Splicer is made from USA made OSB plywood and works even better because the screws start so much easier. And YES finishing a butt joint is just as easy as a taper joint!!!
> 
> So the first 20 contractors wanting to try our OSB ButtBoard will get a free 12pcs box. please PM me with your contact info & P# also a UPS deliverable address and your preferance of 48" long or 54" and we will ship ASAP
> 
> Joe


We use alot of rock splicers. Can't wait to try the Butt Boards!
Thanks Joe Your alright!!


----------



## moore

Trim-Tex said:


> New and improved ButtBoard
> 
> For the last 7 years our drywall splicer has been made from MDF and since last year all MDF only comes from china we had to do something. Our Trim-Tex Team was up to the challenge and now our new and improved Splicer is made from USA made OSB plywood and works even better because the screws start so much easier. And YES finishing a butt joint is just as easy as a taper joint!!!
> 
> So the first 20 contractors wanting to try our OSB ButtBoard will get a free 12pcs box. please PM me with your contact info & P# also a UPS deliverable address and your preferance of 48" long or 54" and we will ship ASAP
> 
> Joe


Is the OSB dry? Will it be dry when they get It? OSB will hold moister big time....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> Is the OSB dry? Will it be dry when they get It? OSB will hold moister big time....


You gonna look a free buttboard in the mouth??????


----------



## moore

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You gonna look a free buttboard in the mouth??????


just sayin..


----------



## SlimPickins

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You gonna look a free buttboard in the mouth??????


:laughing: 

I suppose it's better than lking it in the butt!


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I suppose it's better than lking it in the butt!


Or a puckerd butt a year after you walk out the door..


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> Or a puckerd butt a year after you walk out the door..


Well, just to compare....MDF will fall apart just as rapidly, if not more so than OSB. Try not to pee on the butts, okay moore?:whistling2:


----------



## moore

SlimPickins said:


> Well, just to compare....MDF will fall apart just as rapidly, if not more so than OSB. Try not to pee on the butts, okay moore?:whistling2:


Sorry guys ,,, Just looking out for my own butt. 

butt splicers will crack with wood framing.
metal stud work ,,,,use em ,,they will work In that field..


----------



## alltex

Capt-sheetrock said:


> That's a stand-up offer,,,,, hope some of the younger bucks take ya up on it.
> 
> I'm the uncontested "OLD GEEZER",,,, Don't do much hanging anymore


I,m an old @!#& too and i,ve never heard of a drywall splicer or a butt board.what the heck is it?


----------



## SlimPickins

alltex said:


> I,m an old @!#& too and i,ve never heard of a drywall splicer or a butt board.what the heck is it?


It's a concave (for lack of a better word) board that you place behind your butt joints. You don't break on the framing, you break in between....and then you don't have to split your butts when coating cuz there's a holler up in it. Get with the times Gramps!:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> It's a concave (for lack of a better word) board that you place behind your butt joints. You don't break on the framing, you break in between....and then you don't have to split your butts when coating cuz there's a holler up in it. Get with the times Gramps!:jester:


That's b/c the old farts use this stuff :whistling2:http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/248838331/Drywall_profile_Furring_channel_channel_profile.html


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> That's b/c the old farts use this stuff :whistling2:http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/248838331/Drywall_profile_Furring_channel_channel_profile.html


Well, that's certainly a lot cheaper. Personally, I've never used a rock splice or butt board....but I will if I get some free ones

I was just giving alltex a hard time....I'm not a know-it-all but I do know this....I don't know everything


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

SlimPickins said:


> ..I don't know everything


 
I use to,, but i forgot 1/2 of it


----------



## rhardman

Trim-Tex said:


> ... So the first 20 contractors wanting to try our OSB ButtBoard will get a free 12pcs box. please PM me with your contact info & P# also a UPS deliverable address and your preferance of 48" long or 54" and we will ship ASAP
> 
> Joe


This guy's _(DWT)_ family! :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

Trim-Tex said:


> New and improved ButtBoard
> 
> For the last 7 years our drywall splicer has been made from MDF and since last year all MDF only comes from china we had to do something. Our Trim-Tex Team was up to the challenge and now our new and improved Splicer is made from USA made OSB plywood and works even better because the screws start so much easier. And YES finishing a butt joint is just as easy as a taper joint!!!
> 
> So the first 20 contractors wanting to try our OSB ButtBoard will get a free 12pcs box. please PM me with your contact info & P# also a UPS deliverable address and your preferance of 48" long or 54" and we will ship ASAP
> 
> Joe


Thanks for your PM Joe and the opportunity to try something different. I'll be sure to let you know what I think. :thumbup:


----------



## msd

been using rock splicers since they first came out would not think about doing a job without them. we buy them by the skids when things were really rolling 5 or 6 years ago we would go thru about 4 skids a year. you definiteley use less mud the big plus is it eliminated my fixing butt joints that either pushed or cracked on the 1 year warranty we give. i always hated troweling that big mud on those bad butts just to go back and cut them out and do it again. now if we could solve screw pops.


----------



## moore

msd said:


> been using rock splicers since they first came out would not think about doing a job without them. we buy them by the skids when things were really rolling 5 or 6 years ago we would go thru about 4 skids a year. you definiteley use less mud the big plus is it eliminated my fixing butt joints that either pushed or cracked on the 1 year warranty we give. i always hated troweling that big mud on those bad butts just to go back and cut them out and do it again. now if we could solve screw pops.


Metal studs/ metal period..wood sucks!


----------



## alltex

SlimPickins said:


> It's a concave (for lack of a better word) board that you place behind your butt joints. You don't break on the framing, you break in between....and then you don't have to split your butts when coating cuz there's a holler up in it. Get with the times Gramps!:jester:


A butt board with a holler up in it?? sounds kinda nasty. Are you wiper snappers workin or playin?


----------



## SlimPickins

alltex said:


> A butt board with a holler up in it?? sounds kinda nasty. Are you wiper snappers workin or playin?


:laughing: Isn't it all the same thing?:whistling2::no:


----------



## ChicagoTaper215

Trim-Tex said:


> New and improved ButtBoard
> 
> For the last 7 years our drywall splicer has been made from MDF and since last year all MDF only comes from china we had to do something. Our Trim-Tex Team was up to the challenge and now our new and improved Splicer is made from USA made OSB plywood and works even better because the screws start so much easier. And YES finishing a butt joint is just as easy as a taper joint!!!
> 
> So the first 20 contractors wanting to try our OSB ButtBoard will get a free 12pcs box. please PM me with your contact info & P# also a UPS deliverable address and your preferance of 48" long or 54" and we will ship ASAP
> 
> Joe


:thumbup:Just had the box delivered and I'll be more than happy to say :thumbsup:. Tried them today at the job on a few sheets and boy did it make a difference. Saves alot of mud. Thanks Joe.


----------



## Trim-Tex

20 bx have shipped and now I'm willing to double my offer and make 20 more contractors who want perfectly flat walls/ceilings a chance to use this product. PM me and we will get it done. Anyone who is skeptical this is your chance to try it. 

Interesting facts:
any wall or ceiling that has sun light on it or can lights washing across will look better because it is perfectly flat. L5 commercial finish needs it too

When the ButtBoard is installed half way between 2 studs the end of the drywall is under tension being slightly bent back into the recess of the board. As soon as the wet compound is applied the tension is relieved. This product works great and it always has, in fact all these years selling it we have had zero complaints.

If you don't believe about the tension build a test wall with six studs install B-Board into a butt joint dead center, finish as usual with proper drying time between coats, put on a coat of primer check joint with a 4' level, wait seven days (7 days is our minimum cure after primer for all our testing) take a magnet find all the screws and remove them and re check the flat wall with your 4' level. Please check flatness of wall every month for the next seven years like we do.


----------



## SlimPickins

Trim-Tex said:


> 20 bx have shipped and now I'm willing to double my offer and make 20 more contractors who want perfectly flat walls/ceilings a chance to use this product. PM me and we will get it done. Anyone who is skeptical this is your chance to try it.
> 
> Interesting facts:
> any wall or ceiling that has sun light on it or can lights washing across will look better because it is perfectly flat. L5 commercial finish needs it too
> 
> When the ButtBoard is installed half way between 2 studs the end of the drywall is under tension being slightly bent back into the recess of the board. As soon as the wet compound is applied the tension is relieved. This product works great and it always has, in fact all these years selling it we have had zero complaints.
> 
> If you don't believe about the tension build a test wall with six studs install B-Board into a butt joint dead center, finish as usual with proper drying time between coats, put on a coat of primer check joint with a 4' level, wait seven days (7 days is our minimum cure after primer for all our testing) take a magnet find all the screws and remove them and re check the flat wall with your 4' level. *Please check flatness of wall every month for the next seven years like we do.*


:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Trim-Tex said:


> 20 bx have shipped and now I'm willing to double my offer and make 20 more contractors who want perfectly flat walls/ceilings a chance to use this product. PM me and we will get it done. Anyone who is skeptical this is your chance to try it.
> 
> Interesting facts:
> any wall or ceiling that has sun light on it or can lights washing across will look better because it is perfectly flat. L5 commercial finish needs it too
> 
> When the ButtBoard is installed half way between 2 studs the end of the drywall is under tension being slightly bent back into the recess of the board. As soon as the wet compound is applied the tension is relieved. This product works great and it always has, in fact all these years selling it we have had zero complaints.
> 
> If you don't believe about the tension build a test wall with six studs install B-Board into a butt joint dead center, finish as usual with proper drying time between coats, put on a coat of primer check joint with a 4' level, wait seven days (7 days is our minimum cure after primer for all our testing) take a magnet find all the screws and remove them and re check the flat wall with your 4' level. Please check flatness of wall every month for the next seven years like we do.


 
Man ya coulda just said,,,,,,,,,,,,

READ THE USG SHEETROCK MANUAL,,,,,,,,,,

It says to break em twit the studs,,, and has for like ,,,,,,,,,,forever


----------



## jackleg

trim-tex, just received my package and can't wait to give them a try.. i like the design, i believe it is superior to any splicers that i have seen.. thanks again...


----------



## JustMe

jackleg said:


> trim-tex, just received my package and can't wait to give them a try.. i like the design, i believe it is superior to any splicers that i have seen.. thanks again...


I missed the 1st go round - missed following this thread - and just PM'd for my splicers yesterday. A public thank you to Joe and TrimTex for making the offer a 2nd time.

In a way I don't want to turn my company on to using them. They might obsolete me some. I'm good at doing butts (dry drywall humour).


----------



## Trim-Tex

Gazman we have you covered! Anybody else down under wants to try a bx : please call Jim Swain (sales Manager)at: 1300-653-177
Wallboard Tool Co.
30 Leda Drive
W. Burleigh Queensland
Australia

They have 20 bx of each length in stock as of last Friday. 
Cheers, Joe

*USA or Canada we have 12 free trials still available.* :thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

We love 'em. Whats the price tag. 48" &54". Thanks again, Mike


----------



## Trim-Tex

Only available from one of our 2,000 + dealers in North America (check our web-site for one near you) 
Bulk on a skid 48" (no box) around $3.10 US
Bulk on a skid 54" (no box) around $3.60 US
(AU please check with Wallboard Tool for pricing and local dealer)

12 pcs box is more money as the box cost's us like .55 if you want it that way.

**Please know that you can use a 54" ButtBoard on 48" drywall but is absolutely not needed, save the money and use the 48" splicer on 48" drywall**

Our time studies show that a finisher will save 2.5 to 3.5 X cost in labor savings and of course reward the owner with perfectly flat walls.


----------



## mudslingr

Just received my box !:thumbsup: Will be trying it out next week on a new house.:yes: Thanks again Trim-Tex !


----------



## DSJOHN

If I,m not mistaken--- Trim tex gave away some sanding heads a few years ago--BLACK WIDOW, I may be wrong but I received one and I,m sure it was from them. Thanks for the splicers and a second thank you for the sander[if I,m wrong-my apologies] Todays economy needs more companies to step forward like the few on these threads


----------



## jackleg

i love many of trim-texs products.. wonderful that there is a cutting edge company for the drywall industry..


----------



## justadrywallguy

Man a guys get busy and dont check his thread, can miss out on free stuff


----------



## gazman

Thanks Trimtex. I contacted Wallboard here in Au and the Butt Boards (as well as some other freebies) turned up today. I will give them a go at the first opportunity. Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected]

Pssst, don't tell the vendors, but a piece of 6" stud does the same thing.

Sorry TT, just yankin' your chain. 

And no, never use them unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Totally yanked....for 3 seconds LOL


----------



## JustMe

Got my newly designed buttboard trial box yesterday. :thumbsup:

For those who haven't seen them: Interesting change in their design. Instead of raised edges along the sides, the face is constructed with a slight V'd shape.


----------



## evolve991

Love'em!!!! They give you more linear reach with your sheet,you can put a break wherever you want, like past bumpouts instead of on the stud just short of the bumpout/corner/hallway,etc,crown downs are irrelevant now,you get from wall to wall with less cuts especially for those classy framers who employ the whateverdafokk-on-center method. The newly popular 19.5 on center joists in the cheapskate builders basement ceilings will no longer skew your sheet count. And no matter what the less-than-cured white pine lumber does your joint will stay independant of buckling along with it. So the main equation is:Cost of Butt Splicers VS Gas Money/Time/Materials/Aggravation of recalls for wrecked butt joints and snide comments from the self appointed omniscient expert **** & Nagalong Spouse. Just one obvious, but so far unmentioned,point here : NEVER NAIL A SPLICER!! I'm not calling anyone here an amateur or idiot either because I have watched(more than once) an experienced hanger absentmindedly blast a hole in a sheet while nailing off the borderinch: So I say "Slap that 12(or 14 or 16) up there and frack that frelling snakeframers drunk-in-the-dark layout!!!":thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

evolve991 said:


> "Slap that 12(or 14 or 16) up there and frack that frelling snakeframers drunk-in-the-dark layout!!!":thumbsup:


I think I've heard that before ! :whistling2:


----------



## evolve991

mudslingr said:


> I think I've heard that before ! :whistling2:


  I'm glad someone understood it


----------



## mudslingr

Will Buttboard also do it's thing on ceilings with resilient channel on it ?


----------



## SlimPickins

Hey Joe from Trim-Tex, just got back from a good vacation to find a package of butt-boards on the front porch...looking forward to seeing how they work out! I'll post when I have a chance to use them! (in the middle of of some straight finishing jobs at the moment)


----------



## jackleg

should we install butt board to sheet before hanging? sounds easier.


----------



## smisner50s

jackleg said:


> should we install butt board to sheet before hanging? sounds easier.


I go after


----------



## Trim-Tex

Mudslingr, only way to know for sure is to try it. As soon as you have all the screws in put your straight edge on the butt to check the results. Please post your findings.

As for the question of installing the ButtBoard onto the drywall before hanging that sheet. I say try it...nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## mudslingr

Will do !:thumbsup:


----------



## chris

Thank you trimtex for boxes of buttboard:thumbsup: Will be giving trials in a number of applications on next project:yes: Sorry took so long to respond...my 11 yr old got delivery and stuck in garage and forgot to tell me. Will give feedback


----------



## vetsdrywall

**Trim-Tex backer/seam splicer*

I have used this on my last job. (Thanks Joe) and I posted pictures of how well it works on my facebook page vetsdrywall. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.145383665541819.38591.100002105597715 *Trim-Tex's design draws in the seam 1/8" and allows for a perfectly flat wall. It can be used on any joint anywhere, as long as you have at least 3" of drywall from the stud or joist. There is no spinning out with the screws, they grab right away because it is made from USB (U.S.A.)


----------



## mudslingr

Got to use my Buttboard this week and after getting it taped it looks like it does what it's supposed to do.:thumbsup: Seems to work on resilient channel too ! I'll find out when I mud it up tomorrow.


----------



## mudslingr

So I managed to get 10 of my 12 Buttboards to do their thing.:thumbsup: The other 2 I can't explain:blink: except to say I may have screwed off incorrectly because I was rushing.

I'm thrilled to see that they work as intended and will definitely use more in the future wherever I think I will need some !:yes:

Thanks again Trim-Tex ! :thumbup:


----------



## moore

mudslingr said:


> So I managed to get 10 of my 12 Buttboards to do their thing.:thumbsup: The other 2 I can't explain:blink: except to say I may have screwed off incorrectly because I was rushing.
> 
> I'm thrilled to see that they work as intended and will definitely use more in the future wherever I think I will need some !:yes:
> 
> Thanks again Trim-Tex ! :thumbup:


 I have to deal with crap wood framing here ..I think the trick is witch two studs are you breaking between .


----------



## gazman

Spot on. One bows in the other bows out. 
Its all good the drywall guy will fix it:whistling2:.


----------



## moore

:thumbsup:Thanks trim-tex ,,love em . Can I have a flat bed load..
I still check the wall near the butt with a 4' level to see where to break..


----------



## moore

Spoke too soon .. I messed up a couple or 3.. but all the others run like a seam .. This job was framed in 96 not much to work with ..,,and for the life of me I can't see why any hanging crew would have a problem with these butt-boards ,,there fast,, almost every one I used was on a full board ..
The only time wasted was pulling the board out the box.


ps..... When hanging with me don't yell out 12 or I will cut it 112. IT'S A FULL BOARD..!


----------



## msd

*rock splicer*

just picked up a skid yesterday 700 of them we love em


----------



## carpentaper

i only used one on my last job but it did work well. i would have to say it was one of the easiest butts i have ever coated. like when you pick just the right stud/joist to break it on.


----------



## D's

how low can you get the pricing if you buy by the skid MSD?


----------



## msd

*rock splicers*

D`s sent you a pm


----------



## gazman

Well I finally got to use the Butt Boards that Trim tex supplied. :thumbsup:They were easy to fit and trowel and do a good job. If it was not for something else I have tried I would certanly use them. I wont post here what else that I have tried but will put it on another thread started by 2Buck a while ago.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/butt-joint-tool-2372/


----------



## BennyW

Stitching battens with back blocks is how we do it in Australia its that strong you could stand on the butts from the ceiling (just an example).


----------



## gazman

Hi Benny. Been doing that for years myself. But there are better ways:yes:.


----------



## Drywall_King

iv done backblocking with a notched trowel and cornce cement... the book says any room over 3 runs needs to be back blocked ... haha i found that out the hard way when it was middle of summer and i had to crawl in the addict with a bucket of cement and a notched trowel with some scrap peaces of rock....


----------



## gazman

Drywall_King said:


> iv done backblocking with a notched trowel and cornce cement... the book says any room over 3 runs needs to be back blocked ... haha i found that out the hard way when it was middle of summer and i had to crawl in the addict with a bucket of cement and a notched trowel with some scrap peaces of rock....


Try Backblock Cement. It lasts Two hours (and it is cheaper). And instead of a notched trowel "get your hands dirty":yes:


----------



## AARC Drywall

moore said:


> Is the OSB dry? Will it be dry when they get It? OSB will hold moister big time....


So does MDF, but if you have moisture in the walls or ceiling , it is really not going to matter, better call the insurance agent.


----------

